

For IndexTank users - check out quorum operator in IndexDen API - JohnGolt
http://blog.indexden.com/2012/new-fuzzy-search-feature-quorum-operator-in-indexden-api

======
vorozhko
Is there any users how are interested in quorum operator? And in which
languages are your interested in for stemming support?

